# hot flashes



## lscott (Sep 8, 2009)

what icd-9 code do you use for hot flashes without mention of hormonal imbalance?  thanks!

Lisa S


----------



## kbarron (Sep 8, 2009)

What about 782.62


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2009)

Since documentation doesn't state a hormonal imbalance...I like Karen's choice.

Flushing=flushing occurs when the skin appears red due to increased blood flow through the capillaries of the skin.


----------



## daniel (Sep 8, 2009)

As read through these great response, I see the importance of continuing to learn in this field. With that said.



Question ladies.

Pertaing to hot flashes, why wouldn't 

ICD-9CM 627.2 Symptomatic menopausal or female climacteric states
                     (Symptoms, such as flushing, sleeplessness, headache,)


Fit this senario.



Thank You
Daniel


----------



## kbarron (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe that the hot flashes are not related to hormonal changes. This was stated in the note....BUT, what out for the ones that are. lol


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2009)

The question specifically stated "no mention of hormonal imbalance"...

627.2=Plain English Description:
Symptomatic menopausal or female climacteric states are symptoms such as hot flashes, headache, and altered mental state that occur in women going through menopause.


----------



## lscott (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks, I did use 682.62 since the doctor did not reference any hormonal or menopausal changes.  My coders wanted to go with the hormonal, but if it's not documented that way.............


----------

